
JPMorgan Marshals an Army of Developers to Automate High Finance - rbanffy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-28/jpmorgan-marshals-an-army-of-developers-to-automate-high-finance?cmpid=socialflow-twitter-business&utm_content=business&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
mswen
Of the many projects mentioned in the article I find the automation of
contract analysis most interesting. Seems like a rich area for application of
a whole variety of NLP techniques.

I would be curious if the current state is to essentially read the contract
and mark up or label all the critical bits of the contract and then pass it to
a human for final review and approval. Or, are they processing it using bank
business rules and logic and automating approval without a human in the loop?

Anybody out there on HN who can speak in more technical depth about the
contract analysis projects without giving away any trade secrets? I could
imagine applying some old school controlled vocabularies and automated
indexing as well as more statistical techniques such as topic modelling and
Named Entity Recognition.

